# street fight cheats- clawing!



## richardgrannon (Jan 11, 2006)

hello all

first post so please be gentle

from my DVD "from the cage to the street" - documenting the banned moves of cage fighting and how they can be applied in a street self defence context... this is the bit on clawing techniques!

12.5 mb*, wmv, lasts about 7 mins*

*claw video*

*cheers*

*richie*

*www.streetfightek.com *


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 14, 2006)

Couldn't see the video. 

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Jdokan (Feb 24, 2007)

richardgrannon said:


> hello all
> 
> first post so please be gentle
> 
> ...


Very Nice clip...
    Awesome to see somebody else a proponent of claws....movements of the Tiger...LOVE IT!!!


----------



## drummingman (Feb 28, 2007)

cool stuff man!


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 28, 2007)

Very good.  I love the way he keeps saying "a nice thing to do is...." like he's teaching people to massage or something... lol


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice clip!  Thanks!


----------



## still learning (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello, Thank-you for sharing this video.  It show some good points to remember. ......Aloha


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Mar 1, 2007)

I liked it.
Very well-presented.

I know it was just a quick little intro type clip, but I would have liked to see more applications done 'on-the-fly' against an attacking partner - ya' know like in combos n' stuff. 



anyway, good stuff!


----------



## seasoned (May 12, 2007)

awesome, very nice clip


----------

